# M-605: Range Report-



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok - finally got it and here's the dope.

Picked it up last night, swabbed out the bbl, chambers (good thing I always clean a new gun first, there was some debris in one chamber- maybe carbonised powder kernals or metal chips) grabbed a bag of 38sp, and a lane and before ya knew it, 50 rounds were in the bullet trap.

I'm used to big bores etc. This thing is tiny!
Sights are spot on, hit's where you point at 5 yards and 20 yards. 
The Indoor range where I shoot is pretty dark. Super hard for me to see these sights. I'm going to black out the rear notch then white the "U", and, red the ramp in the front.

It's SUPER fun to shoot 38sp. out of. The range reloads were spicy, not +P, but it was enough and the lil' bug barks pretty good. 
I saved my brass and will be loading up some slighty reduced +P 158gr HP soon. 
I don't really think .357 full-house is going to be practical- espcially indoors, ya can't shoot a full-house mag in a small room and not loose your hearing forever- simple as that. 
It's nice it's chambered for it though. And- the chambers are lightly tapered it seems, as opposed to stepped, to the throat. Cleaning was a snap. No carbon ridge to fuss with. Nice.

The pull ( back-strap to trigger lentgh) was fine, DA was firm and smooth, stroke was normal, SA was light and very, very smooth. Lock up was solid and tip-over from DA to the break was really predictable. I like the double-locks too. Nice touch.

Jump was predictable/controlable to a degree with .38sp. It's probably unruly with full house .357mag. The grip would be unserviceable if wet with blood or sweat IMHO- not enough stipple.

The color is interesting, like the Target Grey Ruger's are, a blasted or tumbled finish.

No failures to fire, super nice and deep primer strikes, not a glitch or a hic-up and it's a total hoot to shoot. Especailly ripping off 5 really fast like. 
The screws did not even come loose.

Only issue I could find was what looks like someone went little nuts with a reamer or hone and it looks like they got a couple lands at the muzzle. I first thought I damaged the crown cleaning it, but, it shot fine and under high-magnification you can cleary see machining marks. Eh- no big. I aint looking at that end of it.

Someone else is. :mrgreen: :anim_lol:

It's a super fun lil' gun, and, has the capacity to kill stone dead with one well placed shot.

So- that's the long and short of it. 
Not too shabby for 350$.00, less than half of what a/some Smith's cost. Maybe not as 'nice' or light as some would like. But- for my money? I even caught some greif from my ranger master- your a Ruger man, why the Taurus? Funny guy.

I feel for the one's that got "a bad Taurus". Feel even more for the haters. 
I'm not a stranger to this brand. Known several with a few different models and absolutely no issues at all with them. Frankly- this thing is such a robust lil thing you'd have to abuse it to break it. 
Anything will shoot loose- esp. with a constant diet of full-house maguns, esp Colt's and Smiths. But this gun with 38sp. as a diet should handle it well. I'm happy, and, the money I saved on this PDW can go for other stuff.

For the money I've seen better 'looking' guns, but, I've yet to fire a better shooting one. Looks don't get the bullet down range.

And the big question is: would I trust my life to it?

After the session I had last night? In a heart-beat, or less if I get the jump. :mrgreen:

Bitchen lil' revo. :smt023

-kevin.

(here's a pic of "PeeWee", last 5 of 50, I was getting tired..... )


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Sweet lookin little gun there! The finish is great -- I like the target grey on the Rugers. Now I've heard only great things about Taurus revolvers, but why not a Ruger sp101? Taurus was lighter and better for CC?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought the lil bull due to the fact I've been camping out online, every day, for weeks, watching stock watches from Davidsons....they both came in at the same time, both were all gone before I could log on....

Got lucky on the second shipment and got the last 605. The SP's were coming in very slowly, in very small shipments. Needless to say ya snooze ya loose. 
SP is a bit more robust, 605 is lighter. 
Either or is fine. (unless you talk to Shipwreck :anim_lol 

Bloddy panic buy still aint over. :smt076

p/s- I've shot a lot of guns.... this thing is just too much fun and I'm diggin' how it turns a .38sp into a super-fun and challenging round.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*.....hmmm, ........*

No 'Taurus blows!' feedback from Shipwreck yet?

Bueller, Bueller, fry?

:watching:


----------

